# Toro 21328 Recycler?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

There's no info on this model. Thought it was supposed to be a Honda GCV engine model. Anyone know anything about it? Is my brain just making up random model #s now? :roll:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Doing some digging around, here is what this model appears to be:

-Possibly a 2020 model that has not been announced yet (though I suppose it could also be a discontinued model from the past but that's not very likely)
-Definitely a 21" or 22" Recycler model
-Appears to be manual push, not self propelled due to lack of a second bail
-Appears to have a Honda brand engine, probably either a GCV145 or GCV160 based upon shape
-Max HOC appears to be 3.75 in
-Has higher rear wheels
-Appears to not have a washout port
-Does not appear to have integrated side discharge

In all likelihood, this appears to be a rebrand of the currently available Lawnboy 10736 model. So, it will probably be a question of color: do you want your mower to be green or red? 

If I were Toro, I'd have included a washout port, 4" max HOC, and integrated side discharge like the other Recyclers. Then again, it's possible it'll have one or more of these. We'll have to wait and see. But it looks like a simple rebrand of their existing mower of the green variety. Probably a low cost/entry level offering. Easy to paint it red and call it a new model. Should be a nice, inexpensive way to get a Honda engine on a Toro (though you already could in the green version). :mrgreen:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Update: My sources were right. It's a new model and is out now. Not on the Toro site yet for some reason, but it's on the Home Depot site already:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-Recycler-21-in-160-cc-Honda-Engine-High-Wheel-Gas-Walk-Behind-Push-Lawn-Mower-21328/312721608


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Green said:


> Doing some digging around, here is what this model appears to be:
> 
> -Possibly a 2020 model that has not been announced yet (though I suppose it could also be a discontinued model from the past but that's not very likely)
> -Definitely a 21" or 22" Recycler model
> ...


That kind of mower would be popular with the commercial cutters. Simple, cheap, reliable, great cut.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> That kind of mower would be popular with the commercial cutters. Simple, cheap, reliable, great cut.


Yeah, I guess that makes sense. I've seen them using similar mowers on slopes and small spaces. But how long would mowers like these last when thrown onto and off a truck and used for a few hours a day?

I can confirm from the photos that it's a clone of the existing LawnBoy model. Same price and all. And it has the GCV160, not the new, slightly less powerful 145.

Strange that Toro doesn't have a full product page yet.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Green said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > That kind of mower would be popular with the commercial cutters. Simple, cheap, reliable, great cut.
> ...


That's because they're too busy playing with all the new Ventrac toys they just bought! :lol:


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

The mower is now up on the website:

https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/walk-behind-mowers/21-honda-push-mower-21328


----------

